# Asus P5W DH Delux traps [partly solved]

## blubbi

Okay, I write this just in case anybody has the same experience.

So I recently purchased a Asus P5W DH Delux (p5wdh) and expirenced some nasty problems (not only with Linux)

Download latest BIOS here: ftp://dlsvr02.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/P5W%20DH%20Deluxe/

Some usefull Info

  DISABLE EZ_RAID (SIL-4723) and get 4 full speed ICH7 SATA ports

 *Quote:*   

> remove EZ-Backup jumpers (page 2-27)
> 
> enable "EZ Backup RAID Mode Change" in the BIOS (page 4-31)
> 
> attache SATA Disk to the EZ_RAID1 port
> ...

 

Okay, lets hunt the bugs down.

  Hotpluging on EZ_RAID (SIL-4723)

 *Quote:*   

> Sollution:
> 
> No sollution jet
> 
> Warning:
> ...

 

  No master Volume slider

 *Quote:*   

> Sollution:
> 
> No sollution jet
> 
> Warning:
> ...

 

  Mic does not work on intel_hd_audio (Realtek ALC882)

 *Quote:*   

> Sollution:
> 
> It works... please don't ask why and how
> 
> Warning:
> ...

 

  ata2.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x104)

 *Quote:*   

> Sollution:
> 
> FIXED! the patch was accepted for 2.6.23.x and was included in 2.6.23.8
> 
> You can get the patch (p5wdh-workaround-2.6.23.1.patch here: http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=8923 )
> ...

 

  Drivers for JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller

 *Quote:*   

> Sollution:
> 
> -->I am using kernel 2.6.23 without irqpoll and it seems to work <---
> 
> To get a driver use Kernel > 2.6.19 and append the option IRQPOLL to your kernel boot line
> ...

 

  Asus AP Solo WIFI (RTL8187)

 *Quote:*   

> Sollution:
> 
> As of 2.6.23* the driver will be in cluded in the kernel.
> 
> Use followin ebuild to get this USB-WLAN-Chip to work with recent kernels:
> ...

 

  Getting the USB-IR-Receiver to work

 *Quote:*   

> Sollution:
> 
> Use lirc >=0.8.2_pre1
> 
> Warning:
> ...

 

  The board reboots after issuing a shutdown -h command

 *Quote:*   

> Sollution:
> 
> Upgrade to BIOS v2004 _or_ don't use the ports next to the audio jacks.
> 
> Warning:
> ...

 

  No hard disk recognized when booting from LiveCD

 *Quote:*   

> Sollution:
> 
> Set all controllers to Enhenced mode (AHCI) in the BIOS
> 
> Warning:
> ...

 

  LAN-Driver for Marvell Yukon 88E8053

 *Quote:*   

> Sollution:
> 
> --> I did not experience any problems with the sky2 driver as of Kernel 2.6.23 <--
> 
> Use Kernel >= 2.6.21 for kernels below ethtool -A ethX autoneg off rx on tx on may help or use sk98lin https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=3946286#3946286 driver
> ...

 

  Hardware Monitoring with lm-sensors

 *Quote:*   

> Sollution:
> 
> Use Kernel >= 2.6.21
> 
> Warning:
> ...

 

Some more issues taken from http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=110193

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> FSB Wall at low fsb around 300 - Disable Hyperpath 3 in the Chipset section of the bios. [Credit - lawrywild]
> 
> Quote:Originally Posted by cmthomson 
> ...

 

This is an example for a working vanilla-2.6.24.2 kernel

There are some debugging options on and specific drivers for my hardware

so you most likely want to edit the config:

```

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION="-unpatched"

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_USER_SCHED=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SLUB=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=32

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_NUMA=y

CONFIG_K8_NUMA=y

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_NUMA_EMU=y

CONFIG_NODES_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCONTIGMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCONTIGMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_NEED_MULTIPLE_NODES=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x200000

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x200000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_EARLY_PFN_TO_NID=y

CONFIG_OUT_OF_LINE_PFN_TO_PAGE=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_SMP_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION_SMP_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

CONFIG_IRDA=y

CONFIG_IRLAN=y

CONFIG_IRCOMM=y

CONFIG_IRDA_ULTRA=y

CONFIG_IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP=y

CONFIG_IRDA_FAST_RR=y

CONFIG_IRTTY_SIR=y

CONFIG_USB_IRDA=y

CONFIG_SIGMATEL_FIR=y

CONFIG_NSC_FIR=y

CONFIG_WINBOND_FIR=y

CONFIG_SMC_IRCC_FIR=y

CONFIG_ALI_FIR=y

CONFIG_VLSI_FIR=y

CONFIG_VIA_FIR=y

CONFIG_MCS_FIR=y

CONFIG_BT=y

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=y

CONFIG_BT_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=y

CONFIG_AF_RXRPC=y

CONFIG_RXKAD=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

CONFIG_NL80211=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RCSIMPLE=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC=y

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=y

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6=m

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON=y

CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=y

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SAS=y

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128

CONFIG_FIREWIRE=y

CONFIG_FIREWIRE_OHCI=y

CONFIG_FIREWIRE_SBP2=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

CONFIG_I2O=y

CONFIG_I2O_LCT_NOTIFY_ON_CHANGES=y

CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC=y

CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC_DMA64=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_TUN=y

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

CONFIG_SKY2=m

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

CONFIG_RTL8187=m

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=y

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_I801=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=y

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF=y

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=m

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_DEFERRED_IO=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_SOUND=m

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_BT87X=m

CONFIG_SND_BT87X_OVERCLOCK=y

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=m

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=m

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232=m

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS_DEVICE="rtc0"

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

CONFIG_DMIID=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP=y

CONFIG_FS_XIP=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_JBD2=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_ECRYPT_FS=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_

```

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *blubbi wrote:*   

> net-wireless/rtl8187

 

See ebuild for it working with kernel 2.6.19. Unfortunately, kernel 2.6.20 requires yet more changes, so with 2.6.20_rc7 I've gone back to using ndiswrapper.

Edit: Use ebuild for rtl-wifiLast edited by PaulBredbury on Sat Mar 31, 2007 6:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## blubbi

Thx for the reply, but as I dont need it right now, I'll wait until it will make its way into the Kernel, will it?

Or until there are gentoo 2.6.20 sources with a patched ebuild for the WiFI available  :Smile: 

Would love to skip back to gentoo sources from vanilla sources.

Thanks and best regards

blubbi

----------

## kernelOfTruth

blubbi, could you please send me the 2001 bios / post a link via pm?

I'd love to try that one out   :Smile: 

----------

## blubbi

I actually don't know if ASUS wants me to make this public, but there was no README, or any other privacy note in the Mail they send me, so I guess it's O.K.

You can download the latest BIOS v2001 from my server:

http://www.olausson.de/Asus_P5W-DH-Delux-BIOS_v.2001.rar

Have fun.

regards

blubbi

----------

## blubbi

Asus has released BIOS v2004 it is available on their hompage.

(btw: it didn't solve any of the above problems)

regards

blubbi

----------

## DesertFox

with the 2004 beta bios, most of my problems have now gone away (which I updated at the same time I pulled a pata hd, so that could be it too)

I use the default bios settings and just turn off the onboard sound and one onboard nic (the second one)

my main thing is that now opengl games are very jumpy, and not smooth at all.

running the latest vanilla sources kernel and grub

setup is

one sata 3gb/s hard drive (I think it is the red sata slot on the motherboard, but if i plug in a pata hard drive the sata drive shows up as third primary master in the bios)

one pata dvd burner (in the atapi ide slot)

core 2 duo e6600

p5wdh

evga geforce 8800gts superclocked (the 640mb version)

patriot extreme performance ddr2 800 ram

sb audigy 2 zs

thermaltake 700w power supply

and currently an old netgear pci network card while the sky2 is smoothed out.

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *DesertFox wrote:*   

> while the sky2 is smoothed out.

 

The sk98lin driver works great.

----------

## timothy78

 *Quote:*   

>  Mic does not work on intel_hd_audio (Realtek ALC882)[partly solved]
> 
> no sollution, and I dont know why it workes now
> 
> Skype works.... But still I can't controll the recording value (tried all 3 sliders with on/off etc etc....) 

 

i tried the mic today and all I hear is myself in the headset. Im not able to record. Anyone found a solution?

I also red al little in the forum and found many people with the same problem wich was solved, but as I could see only for SB LIVE ...

Any suggestions appreciated ...

----------

## blubbi

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

>  *DesertFox wrote:*   while the sky2 is smoothed out. 
> 
> The sk98lin driver works great.

 

The sky2 driver works for me as of kernel 2.6.21.

Now I can stream music without having to reset the NIC (rmmod, modprobe) after som time but I didn't stress test ist.

regards

blubbi

----------

## DesertFox

 *blubbi wrote:*   

> The sky2 driver works for me as of kernel 2.6.21.
> 
> Now I can stream music without having to reset the NIC (rmmod, modprobe) after som time but I didn't stress test ist.
> 
> 

 

well, my motherboard died on friday, so its getting rma'd right now - i'll let you know if the new kernel fixes the sky2 for me (one of the things that died was the onboard nic, so that could have been the problem, not the sky2) -- i'll do some internal network load testing - like scp of a 40 Gigs file, that should be enough to test it.

----------

## blubbi

I created a ebuild for 0.8.2_pre1 based on lirc-0.8.1

the pre1 includes a driver for asusdh.

http://olausson.name/temp/lirc-0.8.2_pre1.ebuild.tar.bz2

It compiles fine and I can start the deamon but it bails out with 

root@freax $ lircd -n --driver asusdh 

lircd-0.8.2pre1[27412]: you should specify a valid gap value 

lircd-0.8.2pre1[27412]: lircd(asusdh) ready 

lircd-0.8.2pre1[27412]: accepted new client on /dev/lircd 

lircd-0.8.2pre1[27412]: initializing '/dev/usb/hiddev0' 

lircd-0.8.2pre1[27412]: unable to open '/dev/usb/hiddev0' 

lircd-0.8.2pre1[27412]: caught signal 

Beendet

here's the config I use:

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> # contributed by Bernhard Frauendienst <lirc|nospam.obeliks.de>
> 
> # 
> ...

 

I even created the device with "mknod /dev/usb/hiddev0 c 180 96" and det chmo 777 on it... but no go.

----------

## blubbi

Okay, I enabled "raw HID device support" in the kernel, rebooted and than it worked!

Remove any options from /etc/conf.d/lircd

 *Quote:*   

> # Options to pass to the lircd process
> 
> LIRCD_OPTS=""
> 
> 

 

so one more Hardware problem solved  :Wink: Last edited by blubbi on Tue Mar 27, 2007 9:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## blubbi

 *timothy78 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    Mic does not work on intel_hd_audio (Realtek ALC882)[partly solved]
> 
> no sollution, and I dont know why it workes now
> 
> Skype works.... But still I can't controll the recording value (tried all 3 sliders with on/off etc etc....)  
> ...

 

My mic works fine (except I cant controll the recording volume)

I tried to record my own voice with krecord and it worked.

I in contrast to you can't here my onwn voice *confused*

I have also compiled into kernel... but anyway, this is my module config:

/etc/modules.d/alsa

 *Quote:*   

> # Alsa kernel modules' configuration file.
> 
> # ALSA portion
> 
> alias char-major-116 snd
> ...

 

----------

## kroghster

I can't get the usb ir receiver to work. AT ALL.

What are the relevant kernel confs? 

The ebuild builds fine, and kdelirc detects that lircd has started. But irw doesn't show any events, and i don't have a /dev/lirc/* file[s].

dmesg shows this:

hiddev96: USB HID v1.10 Device [T-wins ASUS DH Remote] on usb-0000:00:1d.7-7.2

lirc startes fine... But? Dunno. Any idea?

----------

## kroghster

Whoops.. .Guess I found the error...  :Smile: 

I had emerged both the new ebuild and the one that's standard in portage. It works like a charm now.  :Smile: 

Sorry guys

----------

## blubbi

Glad I could help...But did you have to create the node manually?

I love to controll amarok and amarokFS with my remote now.... jeah its just GREAT!!!!

This is the script I execute via kdelirc to start/stop amarokFS

 *Quote:*   

> #!/bin/sh
> 
> if pidof amarokFS;
> 
> then
> ...

 

(thanks to eliasp)

regards

blubbi

----------

## kroghster

No i didn't had to create anything.  :Smile: 

I just tweaked your script a little, and added my own:

Monitorswitch:

```
#!/bin/bash

MONITOR=`xset q|grep -c "Monitor is On" `

if [ $MONITOR -ge 1 ]; then

    xset dpms force off

    amarokfsswitch 0

else

    xset dpms force on

    xset s reset

    amarokfsswitch 1

fi
```

amarokfsswitch:

```
#!/bin/sh

if [ -z $1 ]; then

    if pidof amarokFS; then

   dcop amarokFS-$(pidof amarokFS) MainApplication-Interface quit

    else

   amarokFS

    fi

else

    if [ $1 -eq 0 ];then 

   if pidof amarokFS; then

       dcop amarokFS-$(pidof amarokFS) MainApplication-Interface quit

   fi

   exit 1

    fi

    

    if [ $1 -eq 1 ];then 

   amarokFS

   exit 1

    fi

fi

```

Now I can turn on/off the monitor, and use the app launch to switch between desktop and amarokFS  :Smile: 

----------

## PaulBredbury

For wireless RTL8187, try the new ebuild for rtl-wifi - it works for me  :Smile: 

----------

## blubbi

The driver works, but did you get wpa_supplicant to wirk with it?

I tried the -Dwext, -Datmel and Dmadwifi. Neither do work for secured networks.

With -Dmadwifi it gets associate with my AP but  disconnects after a few seconds. With the other two it does not even try to connect.

I can connect to non secured APs but I cant connect to my WPA-PSK(TKIP) protected AP.

Any ideas?

regards

blubbi

----------

## PaulBredbury

I haven't tried WPA. Only thing I can think of is did you remember to:  modprobe ieee80211_crypt_tkip-rtl

----------

## blubbi

I loaded every module the ebuild provided (except the r8180)

I guess there is no driver for wpa_supplicant at the moment?

[EDIT]

Okay, was my fault, the signal was to weak to reach the WPA secured spot  :Wink: 

[EDIT]

greetz

blubbi

----------

## blubbi

Asus AP SOLO (RTL8187) works fine with this driver.

 *Quote:*   

> root@freax $ iwconfig wlan0
> 
> wlan0     802.11b/g linked  ESSID:"StarFonero"
> 
>           Mode:Managed  Channel=1  Access Point: 00:18:84:1B:0E:32
> ...

 

----------

## PaulBredbury

After experimentation, the best performance is achieved in Doom3 with the P5W's built-in audio, by having this line in /etc/modules.d/alsa

```
options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=1 position_fix=2 model=6stack-dig
```

enable_msi=1 means that the audio card does not need one of the few normal interrupts - cat /proc/interrupts

position_fix=2 gives the best performance in Doom3, reducing framerate jerkiness.

model=6stack-dig is the correct model. Is automatically identified anyway, but might as well specify it.

Don't forget to run update-modules after editing that file, to repopulate /etc/modprobe.conf

----------

## blubbi

Sounds interesting!

But wondering how to apply these settings when the driver is vompiled into the kernel?

Anyway, I'll try these settings. (recompiling my kernel with hda_intel als module)

Thanks for the post

blubbi

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *blubbi wrote:*   

> how to apply these settings when the driver is compiled into the kernel?

 

In that case they would need to be in grub's kernel line, e.g.

```
kernel /boot/kernel root=/dev/sda1 snd-hda-intel.enable_msi=1 snd-hda-intel.position_fix=2
```

Anyway, ALSA should be compiled as external modules.

----------

## blubbi

You'r right.

But I prefere to compile drivers for hardware that will never be replaced... like onboard sound... into the kernel.

Thanks for the kernel-line

regards

blubbi

----------

## PaulBredbury

What about the "alias" lines in /etc/modules.d/alsa - would they take effect? I don't know.

----------

## blubbi

No. But you could try something like that:

Just as en example to skip the order of two cards:

```
snd-emu10k1=index=0 snd-via82xx=index=1
```

all parameters are documented in the /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sound/alsa/ALSA-Configuration.txt

there was another one... but I cant remember... sry

regards

blubbi

----------

## blubbi

Just in case somebody is wondering:

DISABLE EZ_RAID (SIL-4723) and get 4 full speed ICH7 SATA ports

 *Quote:*   

> remove EZ-Backup jumpers (page 2-27)
> 
> enable "EZ Backup RAID Mode Change" in the BIOS (page 4-31)
> 
> attache SATA Disk to the EZ_RAID1 port
> ...

 

----------

## Bill_Gates

I have the same motherboard and everything seems to work without problems. (BIOS 2004 and Intel E6600)

After proving gentoo 64bits on an AMD64 3400+ and kubuntu my present 32bits system is “the best one” than I have been able to have. Its stable and really very fast.

I leave here the configuration of my kernel (gentoo sources 2.6.22-r8) and make.conf like reference.

Config Kernel :: http://sinovac.net/downloads/config-2.6.22-r8.txt

make.conf :: http://sinovac.net/downloads/make.conf-20070929.txt

Thanks for your support.

----------

## PaulBredbury

With CONFIG_RTL8187=m in sys-kernel/git-sources-2.6.23_rc9-r6, the built-in wireless works  :Smile: 

```
$ grep IEE /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_IEEE80211=y

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=y

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC is not set
```

/etc/init.d/net.wlan

```
#!/sbin/runscript

opts="start stop restart"

depend() {

   need net.lo

}

start() {

   ebegin "Starting wireless"

   modprobe rtl8187 || eend 1

   iwconfig wlan rate 54M mode managed || eend 1

   ifconfig wlan 192.168.2.8 up || eend 1

   /sbin/wpa_supplicant -B -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -i wlan || eend 1

   eend 0

}

stop() {

   ebegin "Stopping wireless"

   ifconfig wlan down

   killall wpa_supplicant

   modprobe -r rtl8187 || eend 1

   eend 0

}

restart() {

   svc_stop

   sleep 3

   killall -9 wpa_supplicant

   [[ -e /var/run/wpa_supplicant/wlan ]] && rm -f /var/run/wpa_supplicant/wlan

   sleep 3

   svc_start

}

# vim:ts=4
```

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

network={

   mode=0

   ssid="nottellingyou"

   scan_ssid=0

   proto=WPA

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   pairwise=TKIP

   group=TKIP

   psk=nottellingyoulalala

}
```

/etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules

```
SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="bl:ah:bl:ah:bl:ah", ATTRS{type}=="1", NAME="wlan"
```

----------

## blubbi

No need for extra init script or udev rules.

Just add this to your /etc/conf.d/net

```
#############################################################################################

#WLAN (intern) RTL8187

#############################################################################################

mode_wlan0="managed" #optional

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant_RTL8187.conf" #-c is optional too

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_wlan0="-R -G" #optional

dns_servers_wlan0=( "217.146.139.5" "62.157.101.211" ) #optional

#############################################################################################
```

create the "init script" as usual

```
cd /etc/init.d/ && ln -s net.lo net.wlan0
```

and start it as usual:

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start
```

use

```
wpa_gui -i wlan0
```

to configure your WLAN-Access

----------

## l_bratch

I'm having no such luck sadly...

It's the built in RTL8187 card on the USB bus, built in to an ASUS P5W DH Deluxe motherboard. It shows up no new network interface at all.   Kernel is 2.6.23-gentoo, and it's amd64.

Here is the dmesg output: 

wmaster0: Failed to select rate control algorithm 

wmaster0: Failed to initialize rate control algorithm 

rtl8187: Cannot register device 

rtl8187: probe of 1-7.3:1.0 failed with error -2 

usbcore: registered new interface driver rtl8187 

Here is the lsusb output: 

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0bda:8187 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.  

Device Descriptor: 

bLength 18 

bDescriptorType 1 

bcdUSB 2.00 

bDeviceClass 0 (Defined at Interface level) 

bDeviceSubClass 0  

bDeviceProtocol 0  

bMaxPacketSize0 64 

idVendor 0x0bda Realtek Semiconductor Corp. 

idProduct 0x8187  

bcdDevice 1.00 

iManufacturer 1 Manufacturer_Realtek_RTL8187_ 

iProduct 2 RTL8187_Wireless 

iSerial 3 0015AF03E91E 

bNumConfigurations 1 

Configuration Descriptor: 

bLength 9 

bDescriptorType 2 

wTotalLength 39 

bNumInterfaces 1 

bConfigurationValue 1 

iConfiguration 4 Wireless Network Card 

bmAttributes 0x80 

MaxPower 500mA 

Interface Descriptor: 

bLength 9 

bDescriptorType 4 

bInterfaceNumber 0 

bAlternateSetting 0 

bNumEndpoints 3 

bInterfaceClass 0 (Defined at Interface level) 

bInterfaceSubClass 0  

bInterfaceProtocol 0  

iInterface 5 Bulk-IN,Bulk-OUT,Bulk-OUT 

Endpoint Descriptor: 

bLength 7 

bDescriptorType 5 

bEndpointAddress 0x81 EP 1 IN 

bmAttributes 2 

Transfer Type Bulk 

Synch Type None 

Usage Type Data 

wMaxPacketSize 0x0200 1x 512 bytes 

bInterval 0 

Endpoint Descriptor: 

bLength 7 

bDescriptorType 5 

bEndpointAddress 0x02 EP 2 OUT 

bmAttributes 2 

Transfer Type Bulk 

Synch Type None 

Usage Type Data 

wMaxPacketSize 0x0200 1x 512 bytes 

bInterval 0 

Endpoint Descriptor: 

bLength 7 

bDescriptorType 5 

bEndpointAddress 0x03 EP 3 OUT 

bmAttributes 2 

Transfer Type Bulk 

Synch Type None 

Usage Type Data 

wMaxPacketSize 0x0200 1x 512 bytes 

bInterval 0 

Device Qualifier (for other device speed): 

bLength 10 

bDescriptorType 6 

bcdUSB 2.00 

bDeviceClass 0 (Defined at Interface level) 

bDeviceSubClass 0  

bDeviceProtocol 0  

bMaxPacketSize0 64 

bNumConfigurations 1

----------

## jniklast

I have the same problem, and found nothing about the problem anywhere. Any ideas would be nice.

----------

## blubbi

Thats what lsusb -v shows on my board:

```
Bus 001 Device 012: ID 0bda:8187 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0

  bDeviceProtocol         0

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0bda Realtek Semiconductor Corp.

  idProduct          0x8187

  bcdDevice            1.00

  iManufacturer           1 Manufacturer_Realtek_RTL8187_

  iProduct                2 RTL8187_Wireless

  iSerial                 3 0015AF09E634

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           39

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          4 Wireless Network Card

    bmAttributes         0x80

    MaxPower              500mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           3

      bInterfaceClass         0 (Defined at Interface level)

      bInterfaceSubClass      0

      bInterfaceProtocol      0

      iInterface              5 Bulk-IN,Bulk-OUT,Bulk-OUT

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x02  EP 2 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0

  bDeviceProtocol         0

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

```

here's my kernelconfig:

http://rafb.net/p/d0D9dp69.html

and here's my net config:

```
###########################

#Domainname

###########################

dns_domain_lo="gentoo.lan"

dns_domain="gentoo.lan"

nis_domain="gentoo.lan"

###########################

#############################################################################################

##LAN (local) (NIC without bootrom) [HW-ADDRESS]

#############################################################################################

config_eth0=( "10.0.123.123 broadcast 10.0.123.255 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth0=( "10.0.123.1" "192.168.254.0/24 via 10.0.123.1" )

dns_domain_eth0="gentoo.lan"

dns_servers_eth0=( "10.0.123.254" "217.146.139.5" "62.157.101.211" )

#############################################################################################

#############################################################################################

##LAN (local) (NIC with bootrom)[HW-ADDress]

#############################################################################################

#config_eth1=( "10.0.123.122 broadcast 10.0.123.255 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

#routes_eth1=( "10.0.123.254" "default via 10.0.123.254" )

#dns_domain_eth1="gentoo.lan"

#dns_servers_eth1=( "10.0.123.254" "217.146.139.5" "62.157.101.211" )

#############################################################################################

######################################

#WLAN General Config                 #

######################################

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" "dhcpcd" )

preferred_aps=( "StarLan" )

associate_order="forcepreferredonly"

######################################

#############################################################################################

#WLAN Netgear wgt11

#############################################################################################

wpa_supplicant_ath0="-Dmadwifi"

config_ath0=( "10.1.123.123 broadcast 10.1.123.255 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_ath0=( "10.1.123.254" "default via 10.1.123.254" )

dns_servers_ath0=( "10.1.123.254" "217.146.139.5" "62.157.101.211" )

#############################################################################################

#############################################################################################

#WLAN (intern) RTL8187

#############################################################################################

mode_wlan0="managed"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant_RTL8187.conf"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_wlan0="-R -G"

#dns_servers_wlan0=( "217.146.139.5" "62.157.101.211" )

#############################################################################################
```

And this is an example for my wpa_supplicant_RTL8187.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

update_config=1

network={

        ssid="StarFonero"

        psk="*******"

        proto=RSN

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        group=TKIP WEP104 WEP40

}
```

----------

## m4yer

hey blubbi

first of all thanks for your great bug-fixing-list !!!

then maybe you should add to " Hardware Monitoring with lm-sensors "  Intel Core (2) Duo/Solo temperature sensor  ( SENSORS_CORETEMP Depends on: HWMON && EXPERIMENTAL )

this sensors shows  (imo) a much better cpu-temp, because the temp from w83627ehf seems to be much too low  :Rolling Eyes: 

greets m4yer

----------

## blubbi

I'll add it right away as a note.

Thanks

----------

## jniklast

My rtl8187 suddenly started to work today, I changed some kernel options, but unfortunately I'm not sure which exactly. But I think it must've been 

```
CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y
```

 that did the trick, or some other network feature that I activated (I know I fiddled with them).

----------

## l_bratch

 *jniklast wrote:*   

> My rtl8187 suddenly started to work today, I changed some kernel options, but unfortunately I'm not sure which exactly. But I think it must've been 
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y
> ```
> ...

 Hi jniklast

Where did you find that option?  I can see it in .config, but cannot at all figure out how to make it visible in menuconfig.

Thanks

----------

## jniklast

It's under Networking -> Networking options -> TCP/IP networking, and I believe I activated both IP: tunneling and [/i]IPsec tunnel mode, but like I said I'm not all sure about this.

----------

## l_bratch

Hmm, I cannot see it (and IP: tunneling which you see there is CONFIG_NET_IPIP not CONFIG_NET_TUNNEL):

```
+---------------------- Networking options ----------------------+

<*> Packet socket      

[ ]   Packet socket: mmapped IO 

<*> Unix domain sockets

< > Transformation user configuration interface (NEW)      

[ ] Transformation sub policy support (EXPERIMENTAL) (NEW) 

[ ] Transformation migrate database (EXPERIMENTAL) (NEW)   

< > PF_KEY sockets     

[*] TCP/IP networking  

[*]   IP: multicasting 

[*]   IP: advanced router       

        Choose IP: FIB lookup algorithm (choose FIB_HASH if unsure) (FIB_HASH)  --->  

[ ]   IP: policy routing        

[ ]   IP: equal cost multipath  

[ ]   IP: verbose route monitoring       

[*]   IP: kernel level autoconfiguration 

[*]     IP: DHCP support        

[ ]     IP: BOOTP support       

[ ]     IP: RARP support        

<*>   IP: tunneling    

< >   IP: GRE tunnels over IP   

[ ]   IP: multicast routing     

[ ]   IP: ARP daemon support (EXPERIMENTAL)       

[ ]   IP: TCP syncookie support (disabled per default)     

< >   IP: AH transformation     

< >   IP: ESP transformation    

< >   IP: IPComp transformation 

< >   IP: IPsec transport mode  

<*>   IP: IPsec tunnel mode     

< >   IP: IPsec BEET mode       

<*>   INET: socket monitoring interface  

[ ]   TCP: advanced congestion control  --->      

[ ]   TCP: MD5 Signature Option support (RFC2385) (EXPERIMENTAL)    

< >   IP virtual server support (EXPERIMENTAL)  --->       

< >   The IPv6 protocol

[ ] Security Marking   

[*] Network packet filtering framework (Netfilter)  --->   

< > The DCCP Protocol (EXPERIMENTAL)  --->        

< > The SCTP Protocol (EXPERIMENTAL)  --->        

< > The TIPC Protocol (EXPERIMENTAL)  --->        

< > Asynchronous Transfer Mode (ATM) (EXPERIMENTAL)        

<M> 802.1d Ethernet Bridging    

< > 802.1Q VLAN Support

< > DECnet Support     

< > ANSI/IEEE 802.2 LLC type 2 Support   

< > The IPX protocol   

< > Appletalk protocol support  

< > CCITT X.25 Packet Layer (EXPERIMENTAL)        

< > LAPB Data Link Driver (EXPERIMENTAL) 

< > Acorn Econet/AUN protocols (EXPERIMENTAL)     

< > WAN router

    QoS and/or fair queueing  --->       

    Network testing  --->
```

And no worries if it doesn't work, I'd like to try anything that might.

----------

## jniklast

Well my menuconfig says it also selects INET_TUNNEL:

```
 Depends on: NET && INET

 Location:                                                             

   -> Networking                                                         

     -> Networking support (NET [=y])                                    

        -> Networking options                                             

         -> TCP/IP networking (INET [=y])                                

 Selects: INET_TUNNEL 
```

Well, anyway, just select IP: tunneling and IP: IPSec tunneling mode and try if it works. Because it seems those two were the only things I changed before it started to work.

----------

## phsdv

Thanks for keeping track on the issues of this motherboard, it has been very helpfull.

I think I have found a solution on the master volume. Add the following line to /etc/modules.d/alsa:

```
options snd_intel8x0 ac97_quirk=2
```

then update the modules and restart alsa (asuming you use modules) 

```
modules-update 

/etc/init.d/alsasound restart
```

I have found the solution here: http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=286621

----------

## blubbi

This option is not available for the module snd_hda_intal

```
snd_hda_intel: Unknown parameter `ac97_quirk'

snd_hda_intel: Unknown parameter `ac97_quirk'
```

And the snd_intel8x0 is not the required driver on this board

----------

## phsdv

blubbi, I've posted to fast. I do now have a PCM channel with which I can control the master volume, which is more than I had before. What I forgot to tell was, that I am using a different driver now. Recently I switched to the "Intel HD Audio" (Azalia) driver.

My alsa file now looks like this:

```
alias char-major-116 snd

alias char-major-14 soundcore

# -- Azalia controller -----------------------------

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

options snd-hda-intel index=0 id="HDA"

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

options snd cards_limit=1

# to get mixer back

options snd_intel8x0 ac97_quirk=2
```

[Edit]The only error I get is: 

```
hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC882, trying auto-probe from BIOS...
```

----------

## blubbi

 *phsdv wrote:*   

> blubbi, I've posted to fast. I do now have a PCM channel with which I can control the master volume, which is more than I had before. What I forgot to tell was, that I am using a different driver now. Recently I switched to the "Intel HD Audio" (Azalia) driver.
> 
> My alsa file now looks like this:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I am courious about 

```
options snd_intel8x0 ac97_quirk=2
```

 cause this driver is not responsible for anything on our board.... correct me if I am wrong. snd-hda-intel (snd_hda_intel) is the right driver for the card used on this board....

Could anyone comment on this?

By the way, I tried both and there was no differenz at all (what I did expect)

Just loading snd_intel8x0 -> no sound

----------

## phsdv

OK, just to test it. I did remove the option  snd_intel8x0 ac97_quirk=2. And I still have a PCM with which I can control the master volume?!! Do you have this line in your /etc/modules.d/alsa?:

```
options snd-hda-intel index=0 id="HDA" 
```

Just fore info lspci -v gives:

```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 81d8

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

        Memory at febfc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [70] Express Unknown type IRQ 0

```

I am running kernel 2.6.19-gentoo-r5

----------

## blubbi

NO I dont have that line.

And a PCM controll is present.. but no master vollume slider

----------

## phsdv

I think if you are using the HDA (thus using CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m) than you need it.

But the real question is, does the PCM work as an overall volume control? Before I did use the HDA driver, I did not have the PCM control and thus no overall volume control available. Now I do have a way to control the overall volume, so I am happy with it.

----------

## blubbi

NO you don't!

The driver intel8x0 is NOT, in no case, relevant for the Realtek ALC882!

I am shure for, lets say 99%

Remove SND_HDA_INTEL and modprobe intel8x0! No sound.

Remove it or not.. I can not find a difference.

----------

## d0wn_under

 *l_bratch wrote:*   

> I'm having no such luck sadly...
> 
> It's the built in RTL8187 card on the USB bus, built in to an ASUS P5W DH Deluxe motherboard. It shows up no new network interface at all.   Kernel is 2.6.23-gentoo, and it's amd64.
> 
> Here is the dmesg output: 
> ...

 

Did anyone ever work out a definite way to fix this problem? I'm not using an ASUS but I'm getting the same error on my USB wifi card.

----------

## l_bratch

No progress here, I've played around but given up for now.  Hopefully a new release will change something...

----------

## kernelOfTruth

I get this output:

 *Quote:*   

>  wmaster0: Selected rate control algorithm 'simple'
> 
> [25915.547561] phy1: hwaddr 00:15:af:03:7e:da, rtl8187 V1 + rtl8225z2
> 
> [25915.547575] usbcore: registered new interface driver rtl8187

 

kernel-config:

http://nopaste.com/p/aAJgdTyIM

----------

## l_bratch

Could you post your lsusb -v output to see if we even have the same card?

----------

## d0wn_under

 *l_bratch wrote:*   

> Could you post your lsusb -v output to see if we even have the same card?

 

I doubt we have the same card but they are both using the rtl 8187 chipset and are giving the same error so if you can fix one it will hopefully fix the other.

I'll post the lsusb next time I turn on the machine with that card on it.

----------

## UVI

Hi.

I've Asus P5B premium with JMicron chipset, 

lspci

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 6 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 2833 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev f2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation SATA Controller 1 IDE (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation SATA Controller 2 IDE (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0191 (rev a2)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Unknown device 4364 (rev 12)

03:00.0 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

03:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

05:02.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev d0) 
```

I've installed gentoo on PATA Hdd.

My problem is that all other 2 SATA disk are invisible also for command fdisk-l .  :Shocked: 

Probably I've wrong some kernel gentoo-sources-2.6.22-r8's configuration. I've tried various solutions, but all without success.  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Does anyone can help me?

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

@I_Bratch:

here you go:

http://nopaste.com/p/afQXS7zIG

----------

## l_bratch

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> @I_Bratch:
> 
> here you go:
> 
> http://nopaste.com/p/afQXS7zIG

 Yours is /completely/ identical other than the serial number, yet works for you.

I'll give your kernel config a try later on and see if that helps.

----------

## blubbi

 *UVI wrote:*   

> Hi.
> 
> I've Asus P5B premium with JMicron chipset, 
> 
> lspci
> ...

 

AHCI enabled in Kernel? Jmicron driver enabled in the kernel?

IDE mode set to AHCI in the BIOS?

<*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->

   <*>   AHCI SATA support

   <*>   JMicron PATA support (for the PATA ports of the jmicron)

I actually can't tell you if this works, cause all my disks are connected to the ICH7 ports.

Only one CD-ROM is connected to the parallel port of the jmicron. Never tested the eSATA/SATA port...

Hope I could help.

----------

## blubbi

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> I get this output:
> 
>  *Quote:*    wmaster0: Selected rate control algorithm 'simple'
> 
> [25915.547561] phy1: hwaddr 00:15:af:03:7e:da, rtl8187 V1 + rtl8225z2
> ...

 

Okay, here is an example of the working driver:

```
root@freax $ /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported                       [ ok ]th param 5 value 0x1 -

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                       [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...
```

```
root@freax $ iwconfig

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"StarLanWPA"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.417 GHz  Access Point: 00:0F:B5:F8:2B:7E

          Bit Rate=5.5 Mb/s

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2346 B

          Encryption key:7D66-BB66-2EC1-B6FC-1234-234D-4456-B1D1 [2]

          Link Quality=46/64  Signal level=41/65

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

wifi0     no wireless extensions.

ath0      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"StarLanWPA"  Nickname:""

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.417 GHz  Access Point: 00:0F:B5:F8:2B:7E

          Bit Rate:24 Mb/s   Tx-Power:18 dBm   Sensitivity=1/1

          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:1110-E9F7-F78E-DE12-5BF4-F954-933D-56CF   Security mode:restricted

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=33/70  Signal level=-63 dBm  Noise level=-96 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:64403  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

and here a screenshot from wpa_gui showing wlan0 (the RTL8187)

http://omploader.org/vNXIx

Just to proof that it is working.

And here's my kernelkonfig (vanilla-2.6.23):

http://rafb.net/p/xgRMkM73.html

Here's my conf.d/net:

```
#############################################################################################

#WLAN (intern) RTL8187

#############################################################################################

mode_wlan0="managed"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant_RTL8187.conf"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_wlan0="-R -G"

#############################################################################################
```

and here my /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant_RTL8187.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

update_config=1

network={

        ssid="StarLanWPA"

        psk="SecretPass"

        proto=RSN

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP

}
```

regards

blubbi

----------

## phsdv

 *blubbi wrote:*   

> NO you don't!
> 
> The driver intel8x0 is NOT, in no case, relevant for the Realtek ALC882!
> 
> I am shure for, lets say 99%
> ...

 I do agree with you about the modprobe intel8x0. I already corrected that in one of my previous posts.

Where I do not agree is the SND_HDA_INTEL. First lspci shows:

```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
```

For this chip we could use the SND_HDA_INTEL module. Secondly the Realtek ACL882 is the codec that works together with the ICH7. We have both ICH7 (sound card) and ACL882 (codec chip) on our motherboards. We can choose to use either AC97 or HDA_intel. With my setup I am using INTEL HDA. My lsmod (relevant modules only) for proof: 

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq_oss            30464  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      7040  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                46800  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          7308  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            37152  0 

snd_mixer_oss          15104  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_hda_intel          16536  5 

snd_hda_codec         159488  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                60932  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              19332  3 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    43876  17 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          8712  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

```

And yes, I am still happy. Listing to 6channel audio with a main PCM volume while I write this  :Smile: 

Alsa mixer as I have it:

```
┌─────────────────────[AlsaMixer v1.0.14 (Press Escape to quit)]──────────────────────┐

│ Card: HDA Intel                                                                     │

│ Chip: Realtek ALC882                                                                │

│ View: [Playback] Capture  All                                                       │

│ Item: Headphone                                                                     │

│             ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     │

│             │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │

│             │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │

│             │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     >

│             │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     >

│             │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     >

│             │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     >

│             │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     >

│             │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     >

│             │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │

│             │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │

│             │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │

│    ┌──┐     └──┘     ├──┤     ├──┤     ├──┤     ├──┤     ├──┤     ├──┤     ├──┤     │

│    │OO│              │OO│     │MM│     │MM│     │OO│     │OO│     │OO│     │MM│     │

│    └──┘              └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     │

│            78<>78   74<>74    0<>0     0<>0      74       77     74<>74    0<>0     │

│ <Headphon>  PCM     Front   Front Mi Surround  Center    LFE      Side     Line     │

└─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘
```

----------

## blubbi

Jupp I knwon.

Just a littel question: Does your line-in work?

My alsamixer looks like this (had to tak a screenie, cause it wouldn't fitt in the textbox, the whole one):

http://omploader.org/vNXIz

All settings are wired cause I tried to get Line-In working.

And these are my loaded modules:

```
snd_pcm_oss            44960  0

snd_mixer_oss          19976  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           6532  0

snd_seq_oss            35728  0

snd_seq_midi_event     10632  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                58952  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device         11292  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

vboxdrv              1635656  0

snd_bt87x              19940  0

saa6588                14236  0

wlan_xauth              3584  0

wlan_wep                8704  0

wlan_tkip              13696  0

wlan_scan_ap           11344  0

wlan_ccmp              10432  3

wlan_acl                6984  0

ath_rate_onoe           8268  0

ath_rate_amrr           8968  0

wlan_scan_sta          14992  1

ath_rate_sample        14592  1

nvidia               7012084  36

ath_pci               100664  0

tuner                  66344  0

wlan                  178752  12 wlan_xauth,wlan_wep,wlan_tkip,wlan_scan_ap,wlan_ccmp,wlan_acl,ath_rate_onoe,ath_rate_amrr,wlan_scan_sta,ath_rate_sample,ath_pci

snd_hda_intel         338244  3

snd_pcm                83632  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_bt87x,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              27936  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

rtl8187                37200  0

eeprom_93cx6            4864  1 rtl8187

ath_hal               259520  3 ath_rate_sample,ath_pci

bttv                  225332  0

video_buf              29196  1 bttv

ir_common              39684  1 bttv

compat_ioctl32         11136  1 bttv

btcx_risc               7496  1 bttv

tveeprom               20432  1 bttv

videodev               31584  1 bttv

v4l2_common            22400  4 tuner,bttv,compat_ioctl32,videodev

snd                    67688  15 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_bt87x,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore              12064  1 snd

snd_page_alloc         13456  3 snd_bt87x,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

v4l1_compat            14404  2 bttv,videodev

sky2                   49740  0
```

I found an other option that one should use:

```
options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1
```

But there are millions of post regarding snd-hda-intel ... so who kows... actually I just hope the X-FI gets working drivers sometime so I can drop that ugly OBS

----------

## phsdv

 *blubbi wrote:*   

> Just a littel question: Does your line-in work?

 Yes

----------

## blubbi

 *phsdv wrote:*   

>  *blubbi wrote:*   Just a littel question: Does your line-in work? Yes

 

*grml* mine doesn't!

I'll have to investigate further...

----------

## d0wn_under

 *d0wn_under wrote:*   

>  *l_bratch wrote:*   I'm having no such luck sadly...
> 
> It's the built in RTL8187 card on the USB bus, built in to an ASUS P5W DH Deluxe motherboard. It shows up no new network interface at all.   Kernel is 2.6.23-gentoo, and it's amd64.
> 
> Here is the dmesg output: 
> ...

 

I fixed this, the kernel I'd built didn't have auto-module load turned on (it is off by default) so some modules were being loaded and some not (we don't know why some were). After a rebuild and reboot all is now working.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

nice   :Cool: 

----------

## l_bratch

 *d0wn_under wrote:*   

>  *d0wn_under wrote:*    *l_bratch wrote:*   I'm having no such luck sadly...
> 
> It's the built in RTL8187 card on the USB bus, built in to an ASUS P5W DH Deluxe motherboard. It shows up no new network interface at all.   Kernel is 2.6.23-gentoo, and it's amd64.
> 
> Here is the dmesg output: 
> ...

 Could you tell me what modules you do have running?  I have auto module learning turned on anyway, plus I've modprobed anything new since the addition of the rtl8187 driver.

----------

## d0wn_under

Next time I turn on the laptop I'll get a dump and let you know. If you don't get anything soon PM me to remind me.

----------

## jniklast

Hey i_bratch, like I said earlier in this thread, I somehow got the 8187 to work, after I had the same error like you before. And now that I compared my .config with an older one I found, I think the only other option I activated was CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y a.k.a IP: IPSec transport mode, maybe you try it! 

Otherwise I really have no clue what did the trick for me...

----------

## l_bratch

Good news - I got it working.

I changed all the wireless stuff and the driver itself from modules to built in, and the interface came up straight away when I rebooted.

Thanks for your help everyone that tried.

----------

## d0wn_under

 *l_bratch wrote:*   

> Good news - I got it working.
> 
> I changed all the wireless stuff and the driver itself from modules to built in, and the interface came up straight away when I rebooted.
> 
> Thanks for your help everyone that tried.

 

just out of interest, do you have module auto loading turned on in the kernel? grep for CONFIG_KMOD to see (I think)

----------

## l_bratch

It's turned off again now, but I did turn it on for testing whilst I was trying to get rtl8187 working as a module.

----------

## blubbi

Just to let you know:

  ata2.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x104)

 *Quote:*   

> Sollution:
> 
> FIXED! the patch was accepted for 2.6.23.x It should be merged in on of the next 2.6.23.[2/3/4] releases
> 
> You can get the patch (p5wdh-workaround-2.6.23.1.patch here: http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=8923 )
> ...

 

----------

## l_bratch

Has anybody had any issues with fancontrol since 2.6.23 with this board?

I used to control the speed with fancontrol, but since the upgrade pwmconfig reports:

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed

 

sensors still gives the same output:

 *Quote:*   

> w83627ehf-isa-0290
> 
> Adapter: ISA adapter
> 
> VCore:     +1.31 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +1.74 V) 
> ...

 

So evidently the sensors are still detected and working.

Any suggestions?

Edit:

Sorry, I fixed this.  Updated lm_sensors to 2.10.4 as per the lm_sensors website which got pwmconfig working (and gives far more output in sensors!).

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *blubbi wrote:*   

> Just to let you know:
> 
>   ata2.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x104)
> 
>  *Quote:*   Sollution:
> ...

 

woot !  :Very Happy: 

and he made his promise come true - hopefully it will boot now without a 30 seconds "minute's silence" for sil

well well - I'll patch this into my puppy & see how it works 

any experience so far ?

----------

## blubbi

Works flawless.

If you have an SATA disk to test hotplug on the SIL, could you pleas do so?

I want to see if the patch got rid of my other bug here:

http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=9010

Not much longer and I got the devs to patch all flaws in the p5wdh away:

http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=9010 OPEN

http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=8918 OPEN (work is in progress)

http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=8923 DONE

http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=8259 DONE

http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=8627 DONE

----------

## kernelOfTruth

no, unfortunately not   :Sad: 

at least most flaws on this board are now fixed / gone   :Very Happy:  :

http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7422

http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7383

sky2 seems to work fine for me, dunno, maybe it's rock solid with .24.1 release ?   :Razz: 

----------

## blubbi

nice nice...

seems the asus p5w-dh gets a good mobo for linux  :Wink: 

sky2 works fine here.

----------

## blubbi

Just to let you know something important:

  Hotpluging on EZ_RAID (SIL-4723)

 *Quote:*   

> Sollution:
> 
> No sollution jet
> 
> Warning:
> ...

 

That damn SIL-4723 sucks ass, it's such a buggy piece of ....

I even doupt that it can be worked around. But we will see if Tejun can fix it... he's a real magician!

----------

## kernelOfTruth

there's a new bios out which you might want to try out:

- speedstep works again

- onboard sound doesn't automagically enable itself

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=2544198&postcount=6430

version 2403

it's working fine here   :Very Happy: 

----------

## jasiu85

Hey,

I have ASUS P5K mobo and I'm still trying to install Gentoo on it. I already ran into the "failed to IDENTIFY" problem because 2007.0 CD has 2.6.19 kernel. But not during kernel boot, but around 70h after the system has started. Very strange to me...

Anyway, I have other problem with the mobo and I want to ask if any of you has ran into a similar problem:

My mobo can't reboot... When I enter BIOS, change some settings and choose "Save & Exit", the computer turns off for about 3-5s, then the power comes back on (I can hear the fans), but the screen is black, there's no POST, power LED is off. I can press the power button to cut the power, turn it on again, and the same happens. I have to pull out the power cable and put it back in to turn the computer on again. The same happens when I do a soft reset (Ctrl+Alt+Del). When I use the reset button though, everything's fine. What's that?? Bad BIOS (I have the latest), something's wrong with the hardware?

Thanks,

Mike

----------

## blubbi

 *jasiu85 wrote:*   

> Hey,
> 
> I have ASUS P5K mobo and I'm still trying to install Gentoo on it. I already ran into the "failed to IDENTIFY" problem because 2007.0 CD has 2.6.19 kernel. But not during kernel boot, but around 70h after the system has started. Very strange to me...

 

Strange, but is solved with new kernel.

 *jasiu85 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anyway, I have other problem with the mobo and I want to ask if any of you has ran into a similar problem:
> 
> My mobo can't reboot... When I enter BIOS, change some settings and choose "Save & Exit", the computer turns off for about 3-5s, then the power comes back on (I can hear the fans), but the screen is black, there's no POST, power LED is off. I can press the power button to cut the power, turn it on again, and the same happens. I have to pull out the power cable and put it back in to turn the computer on again. The same happens when I do a soft reset (Ctrl+Alt+Del). When I use the reset button though, everything's fine. What's that?? Bad BIOS (I have the latest), something's wrong with the hardware?
> ...

 

Wich BIOS version do you run? But I never heard about such a problem.

regards

blubbi

----------

## jasiu85

I have 0603 BIOS version that was published on 07/03/07. On some other forums I found that this may be due to invalid RAM timing settings. What do you think?

Mike

----------

## blubbi

Load setup deafults! Or safe settings and see what happens.

But RAM and PWU can cause weird things

----------

## l_bratch

So, hotpluging on EZ_RAID (SIL-4723) - it really isn't a good idea.

I accidently did it (cable came loose, and I reconnected it without thinking) and the drive seems to be completely screwed.

This is the result trying to mount afterwards (although it does show up fdisk apparently without any problems):

http://pastebin.ca/784929

----------

## likewhoa

crappy SIL, stay away from it.

----------

## l_bratch

Oh dear, I didn't realise it was this bad...  I thought it was data loss that would happen - it completely destroys the drive, even the BIOS sees it as BAD now.

Is there any kind of resolution for this or have I really just lost my 500 GB disk?

Cheers.

----------

## likewhoa

possible shortage on the drive from bad hotplug.

i would RMA it and if you can possibly get the drive recognize on another board, then use testdisk to see if you can recover the data of it, or use dd. eitherway, the main board manufacturer should be at fault not you. but that's to be expected for using such a crappy sata controller like SILICON IMAGE. what sucks even more is that the other controller on this board is a JMicron which is no better or worst than the SIL one and the way they split the ICH7R to the forth sata connector on the SLI. Well i hope you get your data back.

----------

## blubbi

 *l_bratch wrote:*   

> So, hotpluging on EZ_RAID (SIL-4723) - it really isn't a good idea.
> 
> I accidently did it (cable came loose, and I reconnected it without thinking) and the drive seems to be completely screwed.
> 
> This is the result trying to mount afterwards (although it does show up fdisk apparently without any problems):
> ...

 

Go for RMA. The controller can't destroy a drive. So there must be some other defect on the drives interface which lead to shortage or any other physical event. And this is deffinetely the vendors fault. Just RMA it with "Drive died when hotpluged" or without any given reason. (by the way, what vendor, what drive?)

You replied to my bug on kernel bugzilla, would you please attache your dmsg output of the event and provide some more information so the devs can look into it. Theun Hejo is on this, and every information he can get will help us to get rid of the bug, or to simply deaktivcate hotplugging, if it's not fixable, just to prevent data corruption. Thanks http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=9010

I recommended Tejun do add warnings, or to completely disable hotplugging on that crap if that crap is not fixable and he agreed. So lets give him as much help as we can as simple users.

So I call at everyone watching this thread to test and comment on the bugs I have opened.

If someone doesn't dare to post on the kernel bugzilla, post it here and I'll forward it.

Or if someone has found another bug, let me know.

regards

blubbi

----------

## blubbi

 *l_bratch wrote:*   

> So, hotpluging on EZ_RAID (SIL-4723) - it really isn't a good idea.
> 
> I accidently did it (cable came loose, and I reconnected it without thinking) and the drive seems to be completely screwed.
> 
> This is the result trying to mount afterwards (although it does show up fdisk apparently without any problems):
> ...

 

From the dmsg log, your drive seems to be detected at least. So try to connect it to a ICH7 port. Dump all the data with dd. and create a new partition table (cfdisk -z /dev/sd?) AND never ever, in no case, attache the drive to the SIL (except you want to Tejun to track down the bug)

----------

## blubbi

 *likewhoa wrote:*   

> possible shortage on the drive from bad hotplug.
> 
> i would RMA it and if you can possibly get the drive recognize on another board, then use testdisk to see if you can recover the data of it, or use dd. eitherway, the main board manufacturer should be at fault not you. but that's to be expected for using such a crappy sata controller like SILICON IMAGE. what sucks even more is that the other controller on this board is a JMicron which is no better or worst than the SIL one and the way they split the ICH7R to the forth sata connector on the SLI. Well i hope you get your data back.

 

Full ACK... we lost a nice ICH7 port for two crapy SIL ports.

After fixing the JMicron kerneldriver it works for me... (I just tested it with a PATA CD-R drive) But I never tried the eSATA port or the internel SATA port.

Could someone check and report if that stuff works?

regards

blubbi

----------

## l_bratch

Hi thanks for your replies,

I've added some more info in the kernel bug report as was asked, and yeah I'll get an RMA underway unless some answer turns up in here or in the bug report  :Sad: 

The disk is a Western Digital 500 GB (WD5000KS-00MNB0), around 1.5 years old.

I will try and dd the disk on and ICH7 port later, but will leave it on the SIL for now in case Tejun asks for more info (I don't want to move it around in case it makes it even worse...).

----------

## blubbi

 *l_bratch wrote:*   

> Hi thanks for your replies,
> 
> I've added some more info in the kernel bug report as was asked, and yeah I'll get an RMA underway unless some answer turns up in here or in the bug report 
> 
> The disk is a Western Digital 500 GB (WD5000KS-00MNB0), around 1.5 years old.
> ...

 

Thanks

----------

## jai

Hi, I have been reading through this list looking for anyone having cpufreq problems with this motherboard. I've been runing kernel 2.6.22-r9 with kernel config settings:

```
# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=m

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m
```

When i load the acpi_cpufreq module I get this in dmesg

```
ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Processor [CPU2] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI Exception (processor_core-0781): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20070126]

ACPI Exception (processor_core-0781): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20070126]
```

Has anyone got this working with this motherboard? Should I expect it to work? If so, what did you do to get it going, what kernel config settings and BIOS version do you use?

Thankyou.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> # CPU Frequency scaling
> 
> #
> ...

 

works here with bios version 2403

you might need to get a working bios   :Wink: 

some bios-versions don't work with speedstep   :Rolling Eyes: 

here my favorite p5w dh deluxe thread: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=110193

----------

## jai

I did just recently update my BIOS to version 2406 in an attempt to get it going, which is later than the one you have. So it shouldn't be BIOS.

Can you show me your kernel config for cpufreq related stuff?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *jai wrote:*   

> I did just recently update my BIOS to version 2406 in an attempt to get it going, which is later than the one you have. So it shouldn't be BIOS.
> 
> Can you show me your kernel config for cpufreq related stuff?

 

isn't the above posted about cpufreq ?   :Wink: 

http://omploader.org/vOGox/2.6.24-rc4-zen1%20kernel-config

----------

## jai

Sorry I thought that was my one quoted back in your post..    :Shocked: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *jai wrote:*   

> Sorry I thought that was my one quoted back in your post..   

 

my fault - I should have used "code" instead of "quote"   :Mad:   :Laughing: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

Hi blubbi,

could you please give latest zen-sources a test-drive (if you have some spare time) ? any try to reproduce the following?

I think I found something like an anomaly/bug with this board or its bios:

1) during 1st boot everything is fine, I can select via grub, etc etc

-> I boot into linux, linux working

2) now everytime I reboot this rig (after 1st boot == cold boot), the cpu-cooler (an arctic cooling freezer 7 pro) just stops turning + the bios splash-screen doesn't go away, it just sits there and does nothing (at least it runs   :Laughing:  )

only solution to 2) is to hard shut it down via power-button and turning off power on the extension lead ("steckdosenleiste" in german), so that there's no power anymore on the power supply or any other part of the system -> "cold boot"

if you're able to reproduce it, there's probably some kind of acpi bug in pre-2.6.24 kernels (and probably will end in final 2.6.24 if it isn't fixed before 2.6.24 gets out) because until now I wasn't able to reproduce it with windows XP, it also hasn't occured to me with more earlier kernel-releases of zen-sources

another possibility is that this board is just getting old   :Sad: 

many thanks in advance

----------

## blubbi

I'll give it a try. Expect the results in the next two or three days.

regards

blubbi

----------

## Se7enLC

Any idea why this board only shows 3200MB instead of 4000MB of ram?

I found a few explanations that I don't entirely buy. One of them claims that 4.0gb is the maximum size, and therefore some of the address space is also being used for memory mapped IO and other functions. I thought this board could support more ram than that?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Se7enLC wrote:*   

> Any idea why this board only shows 3200MB instead of 4000MB of ram?
> 
> I found a few explanations that I don't entirely buy. One of them claims that 4.0gb is the maximum size, and therefore some of the address space is also being used for memory mapped IO and other functions. I thought this board could support more ram than that?

 

it does support at least 4 GB:

 *Quote:*   

> cat /proc/meminfo 
> 
> MemTotal:      4041264 kB
> 
> MemFree:        474256 kB
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
> 
> Mem:       4041264    3688032     353232          0     292580    1799564

 

see ?

you need to use amd64 / 64bit & memory remap enabled in bios

----------

## blubbi

It is supposed to support up to 8GB of RAM. But you need 64Bit OS.

I found another nasty thing...

At boot the BIOS shows only 2.13GHz with the latest BIOS... anyone here with the same Problem

@kernelOfTruth

I didn't forget you  :Wink: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Quote:*   

> @kernelOfTruth
> 
> I didn't forget you 

 

thanks   :Smile: 

I think it's an issue specific to zen-sources / latest acpi git

----------

## blubbi

did you mean zen-sources or xen-sources???

if zen, where can I get my hands on the src?

regards

blubbi

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *blubbi wrote:*   

> did you mean zen-sources or xen-sources???
> 
> if zen, where can I get my hands on the src?
> 
> regards
> ...

 

I meant zen-sources:

http://repo.or.cz/w/linux-2.6/zen-sources.git

http://www.zen-sources.org/

```
cd /usr/src

git clone git://repo.or.cz/linux-2.6/zen-sources.git

cd zen-sources
```

thanks   :Smile: 

----------

## blubbi

mmh, tried to copy my .confg from vanilla sources and run "make oldconfg" choosing all the default settings.

this resulted in a

```
 CC      kernel/mutex.o

kernel/mutex.c: In function ‘mutex_unlock’:

kernel/mutex.c:130: error: implicit declaration of function ‘dec_mutex_count’

kernel/mutex.c: In function ‘mutex_trylock’:

kernel/mutex.c:377: error: implicit declaration of function ‘inc_mutex_count’

make[1]: *** [kernel/mutex.o] Error 1

make: *** [kernel] Error 2
```

If you have this board, why not send me your .config  :Wink: 

Would save me a lot of time seeking together the drivers  :Wink: 

regards

blubbi

----------

## kernelOfTruth

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.24-zen0

# Fri Jan 25 21:25:04 2008

#

#

# Zen Options

#

#

# Kernel Tunables

#

# CONFIG_ZEN_SERVER is not set

# CONFIG_ZEN_FILE_SERVER is not set

CONFIG_ZEN_GAMING=y

# CONFIG_ZEN_DESKTOP is not set

# CONFIG_ZEN_LL_DESKTOP is not set

# CONFIG_ZEN_CUSTOM is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_LATENCY=20

CONFIG_SCHED_MIN_GRANULARITY=4000

CONFIG_SCHED_WAKEUP_GRANULARITY=10

CONFIG_SCHED_BATCH_WAKEUP_GRANULARITY=10

CONFIG_DEF_TIMESLICE=100

CONFIG_VM_MAPPED=33

CONFIG_VM_HARDMAPLIMIT=0

CONFIG_VM_TAIL_LARGEFILES=0

CONFIG_VM_DIRTY_RATIO=66

#

# CPU Scheduler

#

CONFIG_CPUSCHED_CFS=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_GENETIC_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_FINGERPRINTING=y

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_GENETIC_LIB=y

#

# Standard Options

#

CONFIG_64BIT=y

# CONFIG_X86_32 is not set

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

# CONFIG_QUICKLIST is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U64 is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

# CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR is not set

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SWAP_PREFETCH=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_USER_NS is not set

# CONFIG_PID_NS is not set

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

# CONFIG_CGROUPS is not set

# CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_CC_STRIP_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_RADIX_TREE_CONCURRENT=y

CONFIG_RADIX_TREE_OPTIMISTIC=y

CONFIG_EMBEDDED=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

# CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL is not set

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

# CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_SLUB=y

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="deadline"

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NOTIFIERS=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

# CONFIG_X86_AMD_C1E_WORKAROUND is not set

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_MARCH_NATIVE=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

# CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU is not set

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

# CONFIG_CLASSIC_RCU is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU=y

# CONFIG_RCU_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

# CONFIG_BADRAM is not set

# CONFIG_NUMA is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

# CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

# CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG is not set

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR=y

CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR_ALL=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_216 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250_NODEFAULT is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_432=y

# CONFIG_HZ_864 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_1500 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_2000 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_3000 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_4000 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_5000 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_7500 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_10000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=432

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x200000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x200000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

#

# Hardware Performance Monitoring support

#

# CONFIG_PERFMON is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_HIBERNATION is not set

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BAY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_FUJ02B1 is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

#

# shared options

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

# CONFIG_DMAR is not set

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

# CONFIG_IA32_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE=y

CONFIG_NET_KEY=y

CONFIG_NET_KEY_MIGRATE=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

# CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_TRIE=y

# CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH is not set

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

CONFIG_ARPD=y

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

CONFIG_INET_AH=y

CONFIG_INET_ESP=y

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD is not set

CONFIG_INET6_AH=y

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=y

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION=m

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_NETLABEL is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NETFILTER=y

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_ENABLED=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_ACCT=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK=y

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS is not set

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_GRE=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_UDPLITE=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_AMANDA=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_H323=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PPTP=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SANE=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TFTP=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_DSCP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NOTRACK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TRACE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNSECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNLIMIT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PHYSDEV=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TIME=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_U32=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HASHLIMIT=y

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_GRE=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PPTP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_H323=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLUSTERIP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y

#

# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV6=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RT=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OPTS=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_HL=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_AH=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MH=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_EUI64=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_HL=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_RAW=y

#

# Bridge: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NF_EBTABLES=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_BROUTE=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_T_FILTER=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_T_NAT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_802_3=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_AMONG=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ARP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_IP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_MARK=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_STP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_VLAN=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ARPREPLY=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_DNAT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_MARK_T=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_SNAT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_LOG=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ULOG=m

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

CONFIG_IP_SCTP=y

# CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_MSG is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_OBJCNT is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_SHA1 is not set

CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_MD5=y

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

CONFIG_ATM=y

CONFIG_ATM_CLIP=y

# CONFIG_ATM_CLIP_NO_ICMP is not set

CONFIG_ATM_LANE=m

CONFIG_ATM_MPOA=m

CONFIG_ATM_BR2684=m

# CONFIG_ATM_BR2684_IPFILTER is not set

CONFIG_BRIDGE=m

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

CONFIG_LLC=y

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

CONFIG_ATALK=y

CONFIG_DEV_APPLETALK=y

CONFIG_IPDDP=m

CONFIG_IPDDP_ENCAP=y

CONFIG_IPDDP_DECAP=y

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTSDIO=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_LL=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=m

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=m

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

#

# Wireless

#

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

CONFIG_NL80211=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

#

# Rate control algorithm selection

#

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_PID=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_SIMPLE is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_NONE is not set

#

# Selecting 'y' for an algorithm will

#

#

# build the algorithm into mac80211.

#

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="pid"

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_PID=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_SIMPLE is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_RADIOTAP=y

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=m

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6=m

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

CONFIG_TIFM_CORE=m

CONFIG_TIFM_7XX1=m

# CONFIG_ACER_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_ASUS_LAPTOP=m

CONFIG_FUJITSU_LAPTOP=m

CONFIG_MSI_LAPTOP=m

CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP=m

# CONFIG_SONYPI_COMPAT is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_THINKPAD_EC=m

# CONFIG_TP_SMAPI is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_TGT=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH=m

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_TGT_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_TGT_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

CONFIG_PATA_ACPI=m

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON=y

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PLATFORM is not set

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=m

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID10=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID456=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID5_RESHAPE=y

CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=m

CONFIG_MD_FAULTY=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=y

CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT=y

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=y

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=y

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_EMC=m

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_RDAC=m

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_HP is not set

CONFIG_DM_DELAY=m

CONFIG_DM_UEVENT=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

#

# Controllers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394_ROM_ENTRY=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

CONFIG_I2O=y

CONFIG_I2O_LCT_NOTIFY_ON_CHANGES=y

CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC=y

CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC_DMA64=y

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG=m

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG_OLD_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_I2O_BUS=m

CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=m

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=m

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES_MULTIQUEUE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_BONDING=m

CONFIG_MACVLAN=m

CONFIG_EQUALIZER=m

CONFIG_TUN=y

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_PHYLIB=y

#

# MII PHY device drivers

#

CONFIG_MARVELL_PHY=m

CONFIG_DAVICOM_PHY=m

CONFIG_QSEMI_PHY=m

CONFIG_LXT_PHY=m

CONFIG_CICADA_PHY=m

CONFIG_VITESSE_PHY=m

CONFIG_SMSC_PHY=m

CONFIG_BROADCOM_PHY=m

CONFIG_ICPLUS_PHY=m

CONFIG_FIXED_PHY=m

CONFIG_FIXED_MII_10_FDX=y

CONFIG_FIXED_MII_100_FDX=y

CONFIG_FIXED_MII_1000_FDX=y

CONFIG_FIXED_MII_AMNT=1

CONFIG_MDIO_BITBANG=m

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=m

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_ZMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_RGMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_TAH is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_EMAC4 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_PCI is not set

CONFIG_B44=m

CONFIG_B44_PCI_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B44_PCICORE_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B44_PCI=y

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_E1000E is not set

# CONFIG_IP1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

CONFIG_SKY2=m

CONFIG_SKY2_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

CONFIG_TIGON3=m

CONFIG_BNX2=m

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

# CONFIG_NETDEV_10000 is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATMEL is not set

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8180 is not set

CONFIG_RTL8187=m

# CONFIG_ADM8211 is not set

# CONFIG_P54_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_ATH5K is not set

# CONFIG_IWL4965 is not set

CONFIG_IWL3945=m

CONFIG_IWL3945_QOS=y

CONFIG_IWL3945_SPECTRUM_MEASUREMENT=y

CONFIG_IWL3945_LED=y

# CONFIG_IWL3945_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

# CONFIG_BCM43XX is not set

# CONFIG_B43 is not set

# CONFIG_B43LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_ZD1211RW is not set

# CONFIG_RT2X00 is not set

# CONFIG_ATHEROS is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

CONFIG_USB_CATC=m

CONFIG_USB_KAWETH=m

CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS=m

CONFIG_USB_RTL8150=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_AX8817X=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_DM9601=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_GL620A=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_NET1080=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_PLUSB=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_MCS7830=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_HOST=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_SUBSET is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_ZAURUS=m

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

CONFIG_ATM_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_ATM_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_ATM_TCP=m

CONFIG_ATM_LANAI=m

CONFIG_ATM_ENI=m

# CONFIG_ATM_ENI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ENI_TUNE_BURST is not set

CONFIG_ATM_FIRESTREAM=m

CONFIG_ATM_ZATM=m

# CONFIG_ATM_ZATM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252=m

# CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252_RCV_ALL is not set

CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252_USE_SUNI=y

CONFIG_ATM_AMBASSADOR=m

# CONFIG_ATM_AMBASSADOR_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ATM_HORIZON=m

# CONFIG_ATM_HORIZON_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_FORE200E_MAYBE is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_HE is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

CONFIG_PPP=y

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=y

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=y

CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=y

CONFIG_PPPOE=y

CONFIG_PPPOATM=y

CONFIG_PPPOL2TP=y

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

CONFIG_SLHC=y

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE_DYNAMIC is not set

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP=y

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

CONFIG_PHONE=m

CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ=m

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=m

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL=m

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=m

CONFIG_INPUT_ATLAS_BTNS=m

CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE=m

CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE2=m

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYSPAN_REMOTE=m

CONFIG_INPUT_POWERMATE=m

CONFIG_INPUT_YEALINK=m

CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT=m

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=m

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=m

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_CKO=y

CONFIG_VT_PRINTK_EMERG_COLOR=0x01

CONFIG_VT_PRINTK_ALERT_COLOR=0x04

CONFIG_VT_PRINTK_CRIT_COLOR=0x05

CONFIG_VT_PRINTK_ERR_COLOR=0x0B

CONFIG_VT_PRINTK_WARNING_COLOR=0x09

CONFIG_VT_PRINTK_NOTICE_COLOR=0x07

CONFIG_VT_PRINTK_INFO_COLOR=0x0F

CONFIG_VT_PRINTK_DEBUG_COLOR=0x03

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_BASHORG_QUOTES is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER=y

# CONFIG_IPMI_PANIC_EVENT is not set

CONFIG_IPMI_DEVICE_INTERFACE=m

CONFIG_IPMI_SI=m

CONFIG_IPMI_WATCHDOG=m

# CONFIG_IPMI_POWEROFF is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO=m

CONFIG_NSC_GPIO=m

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=y

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER=y

CONFIG_TCG_TPM=y

CONFIG_TCG_TIS=m

CONFIG_TCG_NSC=m

CONFIG_TCG_ATMEL=m

CONFIG_TCG_INFINEON=m

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=m

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756_S4882=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=m

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

CONFIG_I2C_I810=m

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=m

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

CONFIG_I2C_OCORES=m

CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT=m

CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE=m

CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS630=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X=m

CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM=m

CONFIG_I2C_STUB=m

CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIA=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=m

CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3=m

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1374=m

CONFIG_DS1682=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550=m

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# SPI support

#

CONFIG_SPI=y

# CONFIG_SPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SPI_MASTER=y

#

# SPI Master Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_SPI_BITBANG=m

#

# SPI Protocol Masters

#

CONFIG_SPI_AT25=m

CONFIG_SPI_SPIDEV=m

CONFIG_SPI_TLE62X0=m

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760 is not set

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7470=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_F75375S=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_IBMPEX=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM70=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC=m

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB=m

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST=y

# CONFIG_SSB_SILENT is not set

# CONFIG_SSB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE=y

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA711X=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVP5150=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX2341X=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_TUNER_3036 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MEYE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_IVTV is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CAFE_CCIC is not set

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2_29XXX is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2_24XXX is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2_DEBUGIFC is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_EM28XX=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVISION=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVIDEO=m

CONFIG_USB_VICAM=m

CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM=m

CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC=m

CONFIG_USB_QUICKCAM_MESSENGER=m

CONFIG_USB_ET61X251=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_UVC=m

CONFIG_UVC_RESET_ON_TIMEOUT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_GSPCA=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_GSPCA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_W9968CF=m

CONFIG_USB_OV511=m

CONFIG_USB_SE401=m

CONFIG_USB_SN9C102=m

CONFIG_USB_STV680=m

CONFIG_USB_ZC0301=m

CONFIG_USB_PWC=m

# CONFIG_USB_PWC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_ZR364XX=m

# CONFIG_RADIO_ADAPTERS is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CORE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER_CUSTOMIZE is not set

CONFIG_TUNER_MT20XX=m

CONFIG_TUNER_TDA8290=m

CONFIG_TUNER_TEA5761=m

CONFIG_TUNER_TEA5767=m

CONFIG_TUNER_SIMPLE=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR_I2C=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVEEPROM=m

# CONFIG_DAB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL is not set

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

CONFIG_FB_DEFERRED_IO=y

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HECUBA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

# CONFIG_LCD_LTV350QV is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=m

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CORGI is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR=m

#

# Display device support

#

CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT=y

#

# Display hardware drivers

#

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=256

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY is not set

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR is not set

CONFIG_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_FONT_6x11=y

CONFIG_FONT_7x14=y

CONFIG_FONT_PEARL_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_ACORN_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_MINI_4x6=y

CONFIG_FONT_SUN8x16=y

CONFIG_FONT_SUN12x22=y

CONFIG_FONT_10x18=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_ZEN_CLUT224=y

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_MTPAV=m

CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550=m

CONFIG_SND_MPU401=m

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=30

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

#

# SPI devices

#

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

#

# System on Chip audio support

#

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

#

# SoC Audio support for SuperH

#

#

# ALSA SoC audio for Freescale SOCs

#

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

# CONFIG_USB_PERSIST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED=y

CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_SSB=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD=m

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA=y

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

CONFIG_USB_MDC800=m

CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK=m

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB port drivers

#

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

CONFIG_USB_ATM=y

CONFIG_USB_SPEEDTOUCH=m

CONFIG_USB_CXACRU=m

CONFIG_USB_UEAGLEATM=m

CONFIG_USB_XUSBATM=m

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

CONFIG_MMC=m

# CONFIG_MMC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_UNSAFE_RESUME is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card Drivers

#

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_SDIO_UART=m

#

# MMC/SD Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=m

CONFIG_MMC_RICOH_MMC=m

CONFIG_MMC_WBSD=m

CONFIG_MMC_TIFM_SD=m

CONFIG_MMC_SPI=m

CONFIG_MEMSTICK=m

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK_DEBUG is not set

#

# MemoryStick drivers

#

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK_UNSAFE_RESUME is not set

CONFIG_MSPRO_BLOCK=m

#

# MemoryStick Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK_TIFM_MS is not set

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=m

#

# LED drivers

#

#

# LED Triggers

#

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_TIMER=y

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_HEARTBEAT=y

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

CONFIG_EDAC=y

#

# Reporting subsystems

#

# CONFIG_EDAC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_EDAC_MM_EDAC=y

CONFIG_EDAC_E752X=m

CONFIG_EDAC_I82975X=m

# CONFIG_EDAC_K8 is not set

CONFIG_EDAC_I5000=m

# CONFIG_EDAC_TEST_DEVICE is not set

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=m

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=m

#

# RTC interfaces

#

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

# CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV_UIE_EMUL is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_TEST is not set

#

# I2C RTC drivers

#

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1307=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1374=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1672=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MAX6900=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C372=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL1208=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_X1205=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8563=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8583=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M41T80=m

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M41T80_WDT is not set

#

# SPI RTC drivers

#

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C348=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MAX6902=m

#

# Platform RTC drivers

#

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1553=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_STK17TA8=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1742=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T86=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T59=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_V3020=m

#

# on-CPU RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_DMADEVICES is not set

CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION=y

CONFIG_KVM=m

CONFIG_KVM_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_KVM_AMD is not set

#

# Userspace I/O

#

CONFIG_UIO=m

# CONFIG_UIO_CIF is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

CONFIG_DMIID=y

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_NO_PANIC=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_NO_PANIC=y

CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS=m

CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS_NO_PANIC=y

# CONFIG_CHUNKFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_JBD2=m

# CONFIG_JBD2_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISER4_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISER4_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_BTRFS_FS=m

CONFIG_JFS_FS=y

CONFIG_JFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_JFS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_XFS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_RT=y

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS=y

#

# Layered filesystems

#

# CONFIG_AUFS is not set

# CONFIG_ECRYPT_FS is not set

CONFIG_UNION_FS=y

# CONFIG_UNION_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_UNION_FS_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_CRAMFS=m

CONFIG_SQUASHFS=y

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_FRAGMENT_CACHE_SIZE=3

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=m

CONFIG_NFSD_V2_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=m

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=m

CONFIG_NFS_ACL_SUPPORT=m

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=m

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=m

# CONFIG_SUNRPC_BIND34 is not set

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=m

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_CIFS=m

CONFIG_CIFS_STATS=y

CONFIG_CIFS_STATS2=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH is not set

CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG2 is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_RELATIME is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_RELATIME_VAL=0

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set

CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION=y

CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_SYSV68_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251=m

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U=m

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

CONFIG_DLM=y

# CONFIG_DLM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_INSTRUMENTATION is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME=y

# CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED is not set

# CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

# CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_SHIRQ=y

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y

CONFIG_SCHED_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS=y

CONFIG_TIMER_STATS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_PREEMPT=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RT_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_RT_MUTEX_TESTER is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCK_ALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_PROVE_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_LOCK_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCKING_API_SELFTESTS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LIST is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SG is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

# CONFIG_FORCED_INLINING is not set

# CONFIG_BOOT_PRINTK_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_TORTURE_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_FAULT_INJECTION is not set

# CONFIG_LATENCYTOP is not set

# CONFIG_GCC_4003_SUPPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SAMPLES is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA=y

# CONFIG_IOMMU_DEBUG is not set

#

# Security options

#

CONFIG_KEYS=y

# CONFIG_KEYS_DEBUG_PROC_KEYS is not set

CONFIG_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK_XFRM=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_CAPABILITIES=y

# CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_ROOTPLUG is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_REALTIME is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX is not set

CONFIG_XOR_BLOCKS=m

CONFIG_ASYNC_CORE=m

CONFIG_ASYNC_MEMCPY=m

CONFIG_ASYNC_XOR=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ABLKCIPHER=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_XTS=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_COMMON=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_X86_64=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEED=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZF=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=y

CONFIG_CRC16=m

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_CRC7=m

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_LZO_COMPRESS=y

CONFIG_LZO_DECOMPRESS=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_KMP=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_BM=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_FSM=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y
```

I think the problem has vanished

have fun   :Smile: 

----------

## blubbi

Okay, I tried it with a bare minimum of driver, but it worked fine, tried our config, but couldn't reproduce your error.

Neither warm or cold boot.

regards

blubbi

----------

## und3ad

I've been having some issues with the onboard Intel ICH7R SATA RAID controller. I have one striped volume and one non-member drive on the ICH7R. The striped volume holds my Windows XP installation, and on the non-member lies my Gentoo installation. I can boot both OSes just fine, but Gentoo can't access the striped volume.   :Confused: 

The output from dmesg |grep sd tells me this:

```
Kernel command line: root=/dev/sdd3

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 488397168 512-byte hardware sectors (250059 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 488397168 512-byte hardware sectors (250059 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2

 sda: p2 exceeds device capacity

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 640 512-byte hardware sectors (0 MB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 640 512-byte hardware sectors (0 MB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdb: unknown partition table

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 488397168 512-byte hardware sectors (250059 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 488397168 512-byte hardware sectors (250059 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdc: unknown partition table

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] 488397168 512-byte hardware sectors (250059 MB)

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] 488397168 512-byte hardware sectors (250059 MB)

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdd: sdd1 sdd2 sdd3

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI disk

sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

sda: rw=0, want=976767847, limit=488397168

Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 892876416

sda: rw=0, want=976767848, limit=488397168

Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 892876417

sda: rw=0, want=976767849, limit=488397168

Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 892876418

sda: rw=0, want=976767850, limit=488397168

Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 892876419

sda: rw=0, want=976767851, limit=488397168

Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 892876420

sda: rw=0, want=976767852, limit=488397168

Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 892876421

sda: rw=0, want=976767853, limit=488397168

Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 892876422

sda: rw=0, want=976767854, limit=488397168

Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 892876423

sda: rw=0, want=976767847, limit=488397168

Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 892876416

sda: rw=0, want=976767848, limit=488397168

Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 892876417

sda: rw=0, want=976767849, limit=488397168

sda: rw=0, want=976767850, limit=488397168

sda: rw=0, want=976767851, limit=488397168

sda: rw=0, want=976767852, limit=488397168

sda: rw=0, want=976767853, limit=488397168

sda: rw=0, want=976767854, limit=488397168

sda: rw=0, want=976768063, limit=488397168

sda: rw=0, want=976768064, limit=488397168

sda: rw=0, want=976768065, limit=488397168

sda: rw=0, want=976768063, limit=488397168

sda: rw=0, want=976768064, limit=488397168

sda: rw=0, want=976768065, limit=488397168

sda: rw=0, want=976768063, limit=488397168

sda: rw=0, want=976768064, limit=488397168

sda: rw=0, want=976768065, limit=488397168

sda: rw=0, want=976768063, limit=488397168

sda: rw=0, want=976768064, limit=488397168

sda: rw=0, want=976768065, limit=488397168

sda: rw=0, want=976768063, limit=488397168

sda: rw=0, want=976768064, limit=488397168

sda: rw=0, want=976768065, limit=488397168

sda: rw=0, want=976768063, limit=488397168

sda: rw=0, want=976768064, limit=488397168

sda: rw=0, want=976768065, limit=488397168

sda: rw=0, want=976767999, limit=488397168

sda: rw=0, want=976768000, limit=488397168

sda: rw=0, want=976768001, limit=488397168

sda: rw=0, want=976768002, limit=488397168

sda: rw=0, want=976768003, limit=488397168

sda: rw=0, want=976768004, limit=488397168

sda: rw=0, want=976768005, limit=488397168

sda: rw=0, want=976768006, limit=488397168

sda: rw=0, want=976768055, limit=488397168

sda: rw=0, want=976768056, limit=488397168

sda: rw=0, want=976768057, limit=488397168

sda: rw=0, want=976768058, limit=488397168

sda: rw=0, want=976768059, limit=488397168

sda: rw=0, want=976768060, limit=488397168

sda: rw=0, want=976768061, limit=488397168

sda: rw=0, want=976768062, limit=488397168

sda: rw=0, want=976768063, limit=488397168

sda: rw=0, want=976768064, limit=488397168

sda: rw=0, want=976768065, limit=488397168

sda: rw=0, want=976768063, limit=488397168

sda: rw=0, want=976768064, limit=488397168

sda: rw=0, want=976768065, limit=488397168

EXT3 FS on sdd3, internal journal

Adding 1469936k swap on /dev/sdd2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1469936k

NTFS-fs error (device sda1): ntfs_attr_find(): Inode is corrupt.  Run chkdsk.

NTFS-fs error (device sda1): ntfs_read_inode_mount(): Failed to lookup attribute list attribute. You should run chkdsk.

NTFS-fs error (device sda1): ntfs_read_inode_mount(): Failed. Marking inode as bad.

NTFS-fs error (device sda1): ntfs_fill_super(): Failed to load essential metadata.

NTFS-fs error (device sda1): ntfs_attr_find(): Inode is corrupt.  Run chkdsk.

NTFS-fs error (device sda1): ntfs_read_inode_mount(): Failed to lookup attribute list attribute. You should run chkdsk.

NTFS-fs error (device sda1): ntfs_read_inode_mount(): Failed. Marking inode as bad.

NTFS-fs error (device sda1): ntfs_fill_super(): Failed to load essential metadata.

NTFS-fs warning (device sda2): is_boot_sector_ntfs(): Invalid boot sector checksum.

NTFS-fs error (device sda2): read_ntfs_boot_sector(): Primary boot sector is invalid.

NTFS-fs error (device sda2): read_ntfs_boot_sector(): Mount option errors=recover not used. Aborting without trying to recover.

NTFS-fs error (device sda2): ntfs_fill_super(): Not an NTFS volume.

NTFS-fs error (device sda1): ntfs_attr_find(): Inode is corrupt.  Run chkdsk.

NTFS-fs error (device sda1): ntfs_read_inode_mount(): Failed to lookup attribute list attribute. You should run chkdsk.

NTFS-fs error (device sda1): ntfs_read_inode_mount(): Failed. Marking inode as bad.

NTFS-fs error (device sda1): ntfs_fill_super(): Failed to load essential metadata.
```

Am I missing something? I figured I might need dmraid but its dependency, device-mapper, is blocked by udev..   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## blubbi

Never used the Raid function on the controller.

can you access the disk with fdsik? What does cfdisk /dev/sdd say?

It looks to me as if the partition table contains invalid data... (thats ony a guess)

regards

blubbi

----------

## und3ad

 *blubbi wrote:*   

> Never used the Raid function on the controller.
> 
> can you access the disk with fdsik? What does cfdisk /dev/sdd say?
> 
> It looks to me as if the partition table contains invalid data... (thats ony a guess)
> ...

 

Thanks for the quick reply!  :Smile: 

Accessing /dev/sda with fdisk shows two partitions (one system partition (sda1) and one storage partition (sda2) for Windows XP). /dev/sdd is Gentoo. No idea why sdb and sdc exist.. I think my best bet is to buy one large drive for XP and forget about RAID on the ICH7R alltogether, but I was hoping for a quick (and inexpensive!) fix.  :Wink: 

----------

## diogot

 *blubbi wrote:*   

> It is supposed to support up to 8GB of RAM. But you need 64Bit OS.
> 
> I found another nasty thing...
> 
> At boot the BIOS shows only 2.13GHz with the latest BIOS... anyone here with the same Problem
> ...

 

Same problem here!

----------

## blubbi

interesting... did anyone call Asus for this?

cat /proc/cpuinfo shows the correct speed.

But at what speed is the CPU now running?

Confusing...

----------

## diogot

 *blubbi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cat /proc/cpuinfo shows the correct speed.
> 
> But at what speed is the CPU now running?
> ...

 

Did you use frequency scaling?

Try to shut it down...

I guess this is some bug related to the scaling, but when the system boot every thing works perfect!

----------

## kernelOfTruth

you guys tried / use 2602 ?

  P5W-DH-ASUS-Deluxe-2602.rar 

kudos to lawrywild ( http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=110193)

----------

## blubbi

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> you guys tried / use 2602 ?
> 
>   P5W-DH-ASUS-Deluxe-2602.rar 
> 
> kudos to lawrywild ( http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=110193)

 

This did the trick. I upgraded from 240?

Thanks for the hint!

regards

blubbi

----------

## diogot

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> you guys tried / use 2602 ?
> 
>   P5W-DH-ASUS-Deluxe-2602.rar 
> 
> kudos to lawrywild ( http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=110193)

 

Don't do this update, it has a sort of bug that disable the frequency scaling (speedstep)!!

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *diogot wrote:*   

>  *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   you guys tried / use 2602 ?
> 
>   P5W-DH-ASUS-Deluxe-2602.rar 
> 
> kudos to lawrywild ( http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=110193) 
> ...

 

Oh No! Not Again   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## blubbi

 *diogot wrote:*   

>  *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   you guys tried / use 2602 ?
> 
>   P5W-DH-ASUS-Deluxe-2602.rar 
> 
> kudos to lawrywild ( http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=110193) 
> ...

 

I dont't use frequency scaling... so I don't care... but it would be nice to finally get a BIOS which has NO bugs... *grml*

----------

## TBerben

I've managed to get Gentoo 2007.0 up and running on my P5WDH motherboard, but there is one little annoying problem:

I jused genkernel to build me a kernel, but now I have to use the hardware detection in the initramfs thingy to be able to boot. If I remove that line from grub, I get a kernel panic. Unfortunately the hardware detection hangs at sata_ahci for about a minute. I didn't change anything in the EZ_raid jumper configuration. In Kubuntu I didn't have this problem, it booted just fine. I have no clue which drivers to include into the kernel to avoid having to do the hardware detection (I tried to compile a kernel with menuconfig before I tried genkernel using the information I found at the forum and gentoo-wiki, but it failed to boot: kernel panic - not syncing: vfs unable to mount rootfs. Please append correct "root=" parameter... or something like that).

----------

## blubbi

 *TBerben wrote:*   

> I've managed to get Gentoo 2007.0 up and running on my P5WDH motherboard, but there is one little annoying problem:
> 
> I jused genkernel to build me a kernel, but now I have to use the hardware detection in the initramfs thingy to be able to boot. If I remove that line from grub, I get a kernel panic. Unfortunately the hardware detection hangs at sata_ahci for about a minute. I didn't change anything in the EZ_raid jumper configuration. In Kubuntu I didn't have this problem, it booted just fine. I have no clue which drivers to include into the kernel to avoid having to do the hardware detection (I tried to compile a kernel with menuconfig before I tried genkernel using the information I found at the forum and gentoo-wiki, but it failed to boot: kernel panic - not syncing: vfs unable to mount rootfs. Please append correct "root=" parameter... or something like that).

 

I can't and I will not help using genkernel.

I'll post a working kernel config on the first page but this is far from a minimal kernel and some debugging stuff is on!

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 2.6.24-zen4_pax-r3 full working kernel-config (amd64) 

----------

## gerard27

Hi TBerben,

The delay you experience at boot is caused by your bios.

Go into your bios Almost at the bottom of the first (opening)

page you have IDE Configuration

Click it.On the next page you'll find Configure SATA as:

Here it should read AHCI.

If not change it to AHCI.

I had this problem and sometimes the HD_Led would stay lit

continuously.

After I set this one disk of the 2 I have changed name.

I started out with config SATA as Standard IDE and my disks were

/dev/sda and /dev/sdb.

After the change it was sda and sdc.

I hope this will help others too because it is apparently typical for this board.

Gerard.

PS I am sorry I ever bought this board.

----------

## Thms.

I'm using the P5W DH Deluxe with kernel 2.6.23 r9 (gentoo sources) and alsa version 1.0.14, and I'm having a problem with the sound volume: it is 10 or 20% lower than with windows XP. 

My alsamixer volume is at 100, everything is at 100.

I already tryed to build snd-hda-intel as module and using alsaconf, but still having the same problem.

Anyone had/has the same problem ? Is there a fix ?

If someone can post his alsa config / version / modules / ...

I want to try with blubbi's kernel config but it has been cut off by the forum..

----------

## gerard27

Hi All,

Please refer to my post at the top of this page.

I have WinXP on the first partition of the first disk.

With the bios set to AHCI it won't boot!

So now when I want to use windows I have to change the bios back to normal IDE.

Sorry I ever bought this MB.

Gerard.

----------

## blubbi

 *Gerard van Vuuren wrote:*   

> Hi All,
> 
> Please refer to my post at the top of this page.
> 
> I have WinXP on the first partition of the first disk.
> ...

 

XP does not have a AHCI driver.

Now you have 5 choices

1) Switch to IDE when booting Windows

2) Stay with IDE (Linux can handle this  :Wink:  )

3) Reinstall XP and hit F3 (to install third party drivers from a floppy) [I think it was F3]

4) Install the AHCI driver in your current XP installation, thats kinda tricky.... but somwhere I found a howto: http://forums.pcper.com/showthread.php?t=444831

!!!!READ THE ENTIRE THREAD!!!!

5) The most simple sollution: kill XP

----------

## phsdv

 *blubbi wrote:*   

> Now you have 6 choices
> 
> 1) Switch to IDE when booting Windows
> 
> 2) Stay with IDE (Linux can handle this  )
> ...

 

----------

## gerard27

My box doesn't have a floppy drive.

I don't think the installer is smart enough to read from a second cd.

I think I'll just leave it as it is.I bought this setup with XP Prof 64bit.

I will probably not need XP but I might as well leave it in.

Thanks for ur time.

@phsdv:what were you going to tell me?

Gerard.

----------

## blubbi

There is a Windows XP unattendend install DVD out there in the p2p network which has AHCI drivers included... so you could download one of these slipstreamed XP install DVDs and make a fresh install.

kind regards

blubbi

----------

## gerard27

Hi Blubbi,

I tried the solution you posted:When I try to extract the Intel file it just quits after

the usage agreement.

I'll see what I can come up with tomorrow or later.

Gerard.

----------

## fmb

Hi, 

I have problem with WiFi on p5w. I'm curently using .23 kernel, but had the same issue on .24. The thing is everything works until it suddenly stops. Here's my thread where noone seems to know what to do with it. Maybe someone here will know about it?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-695389.html?sid=0428170673ccc628affaefbb5423a479

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *fmb wrote:*   

> Hi, 
> 
> I have problem with WiFi on p5w. I'm curently using .23 kernel, but had the same issue on .24. The thing is everything works until it suddenly stops. Here's my thread where noone seems to know what to do with it. Maybe someone here will know about it?
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-695389.html?sid=0428170673ccc628affaefbb5423a479

 

what stops you from testing .25 and .26-rc* kernels ?  :Wink: 

----------

## fmb

Actually, I did take a shot with .25 yesterday, and it's all the same, no luck. I dunno, sometimes it can download 20MB and still work, and sometimes it gives up after 300KB... Frustrating, really.

----------

## blubbi

Same here... the onboard USB shit just sucks.

Somtimes there is no transfere at all, then, waiting 5-15 Minutes, the transfer rate comes back to normal...

Disconnects are not unusual either.

Nothing in dmsg or messages... I have no clue.

I have another Atheros based card but I am unable to get wpa_supplicant to work with ath5k.

I am using the latest vanilla-RC

By the way fmb:

Välkommen

regards

blubbi

----------

## gerard27

Today I installed gentoo-sources 2.6.26 rc3.

Rebooting I got a slew of errors.

Now the naming of the harddrives is back to normal!

The two HD's I've got are now sda and sdb like it should.

Before I had sda and sdc.

sdb was a bogus HD.

On sdc I had /var and /tmp.

Had to change /etc/fstab,now it works fine.

I wonder what was changed between 2.6.25 and 2.6.26.

Gerard.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Gerard van Vuuren wrote:*   

> Today I installed gentoo-sources 2.6.26 rc3.
> 
> Rebooting I got a slew of errors.
> 
> Now the naming of the harddrives is back to normal!
> ...

 

most probably patches for dm / device-mapper

afaik I got those naming problems until 2.6.26, too

but beginning with 2.6.27+ it hopefully seems to have vanished / stabilised   :Idea: 

----------

## blubbi

 *Gerard van Vuuren wrote:*   

> Today I installed gentoo-sources 2.6.26 rc3.
> 
> Rebooting I got a slew of errors.
> 
> Now the naming of the harddrives is back to normal!
> ...

 

Thought this is not nice, mount your disks by UUID

```

blkid /dev/sda1

/dev/sda1: LABEL="boot" UUID="4092070b-ab2c-473d-9fd4-d0f4d4f95090" TYPE="ext2"

```

this helps to prevent all naming trouble.

You can also append the UUID to the kernel options insted of the kernel device name.

Kind regards

blubbi

----------

## gerard27

Hi blubbi,

I am familiar with all the naming systems for disks.

You could also use LABEL.

But I prefer hdx and sdx,it's been like that from the beginning.

I'll leave the UUID's to ubuntu and the likes.

I cannot put my finger on it but apparently there were more

things in the older kernels that weren't quite right.

On bootup I would sometimes have to wait for 

```

populating udev with uevents
```

and also

```

Starting Hardware Abstraction Layer daemon
```

That is now gone!

Incidentally I compiled the '26 kernel with just oldconfig

and nothing else.

Kind regards,

Gerard.

----------

## blubbi

Oka, I am on 2.6.27 too. But I had no problems with 2.6.25 either

By the way: I am using kernelnames for devices too  :Wink: 

Have a nice weekend

blubbi

----------

